# testing equipment



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello all
I’m near completion of my tower speaker project and would like some information on testing the crossover performance 
What tools do you use to do testing do you have frequency generating cds or software?
I have in my kit a multi meter lcr meter db meter reasonable hearing 
I have searched the forums but have not come up with any thing as yet


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

"Testing" is a wide subject, but you've missed an obvious choice in your search. 
- you can test your XO for continuity with your VOM
- you can test its components with the LCR meter
- you can test the system's sonic performance with a sound level meter and links found here
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nks-guides-articles-stickies-please-read.html

It's really hard to test an XO's stand-alone performance without sophisticated electronic test equipment and very detailed design goals. As you go through the link, I'm hoping you'll notice that it's not that hard to test your project as a system, with the advantage that you're testing the final product. I found that REW had all the features I needed to measure a speaker, at least the ones I know how to use (and I'm learning about the rest). 

Regardless, you still need your ears as they're the "end user" so to speak, but simple instrumented measruements can take you a long way.

HAve fun,
Frank


----------

